# Different type of Home Made E-Caller



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Since I took the Rio 600 MP3 Player off of the Coffee Mug (and replaced it with a different sound source) I just had to put together another caller to use the Rio 600 MP3 Player with.

Most of the basic parts are the same, Radio Shack Mini Amp, 5" PA Speaker, Switch, Indicator Light, Jacks, Plugs n things. However this time I housed of the internal parts in a Radio Shack Project Box.










This shows the inside of the project box. The rear portion of the box is filled with foam rubber with a slot cut in it for the battery. The plan is the foam wil help keep the battery warm for longer battery life.










With this caller the speaker is seperate from the rest of the caller, and I can set the speaker away from me with an extension speaker cord, or just use the 5 foot cord on the speaker.

I have also added a couple more sounds to the Rio 600 MP3 Player since I first started this project that I downloaded from the net. I added a Jackrabbit Distress and a Coyote Female Invitation Howl.

These are fun projects (well at least for me) and give me something to take my do when I am not working or out hunting (like on those days that South Dakota is famous for, you know wind and snow and cold etc).

Larry


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

SD,

Do you have a link to the website you are downloading all the sounds from? Is there a fee to get the sounds?

Isn't heat bad for batteries? When I was running radio control cars, you would always hear that you should never let the NiMH or NiCD batteries get hot.

Thanks


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

http://downloads.western-rivers.com/sound.php Western Rivers is the site that has the free downloadable sounds. They also make their own line of Digital Callers.

Temperature extremes in general are hard on batteries. I am not so much worried about heat, but rather being out in the sub freezing temps. Electronics have a way of not working when you want them to in really cold temperatures.

Most of the sounds on the MP3 Player are from Johnny Stewart CD's that a friend and I bought. My buddy downloaded one sound loop from each of the sounds we wanted onto Gold Wave Sound Editing Soft Ware on his computer. He then made the tracks the length we wanted them, and cleaned up the background noise, burnt them to a CD for ease of loading them onto the MP3 Player.

You can look down the page a ways for Home Made E-Caller thread to see the list of sounds on the Rio 600 MP3 Player.

Larry


----------

